

Microsoft to drop 'Metro' name for Windows 8 - ElliotH
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19108952

======
moron4hire
But this is also pretty common for them. They usually have some kind of code
name for their projects that eventually gets dropped in the release version.

